# Hapkido Schools Around Tampa FL Area



## jurat13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I recently posted a similar post regarding Wing Chun schools in the Tampa area.  

Brief Background:    I am basically trying to get a feel for martial arts instruction that I may seek upon moving to Tampa.  In addition, I am seeking a street effective art and teaching application and methods.

After performing a google search I came across the below listed instructors and schools.  I would appreciate any feedback that you can give me on the instructors effectiveness, their lineage, etc.

In addition these are only the schools that I found in the Tampa area.  If you know of other schools please do not hesitate to inform me.  

As always please feel free to e-mail me at jurat13@yahoo.com if you feel uncomfortable providing me feedback on this forum.  Thank you.


Master Mehrdad Khan Moayedi, 8th Dan - Ancient Hap Ki Do-Shaolin Kung Fu Association 
In W. Kim  In W. Kims Martial Arts Academy
Frank Ehnle, 5th Dan Hapkido - Royal Dragon Martial Arts
Randy Hutchinson, 4th degree black belt Combat Hapkido  Self Defense America
U.S. Taekwondo Hapkido, Master Phil Peplinski, Chief Instructor Patrick Brown
Respectfully,

Walter


----------



## Seth T. (Sep 2, 2009)

Walter, 

I am not usually one to throw stones at other people's arts, but there are some interesting things on the websites for some of those schools. 

Two of them talk about hapkido being an ancient art (it's about 50 years old), and one says that hapkido uses Tae Kwon Do strikes and kicks (it largely has its own, many of which are unlike TKD). 

I'm not saying that any of these are bad schools, but if you don't get someone local to vouch for them I would definitely go try out any free intro classes they may offer first to seee if you will enjoy what they are teaching.

I'm only experienced in one style of Hapkido, Sinmoo hapkido, so I might be biased. In W. Kims Martial Arts Academy mentions Sinmoo but they don't represent it on their website in a way I am familiar with so I can't tell you much about what they might be teaching.

Regardless, if you find a good hapkido instructor that works for you you will find that it's a very adaptable art that is definitely effective for self defense. It's the only art I have stuck with for over a year and I enjoy it a lot.

Good luck in your search!

- Seth


----------



## jurat13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Seth.  I appreciate your response.  You made some good points.  It looks like I definitely need to do further research.


----------

